# [CAN&USA] Trading COMPLETE! Thank you!!



## keandra86 (Oct 19, 2015)

ALL TRADES NOW COMPLETE! Series 1 complete!

THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR TRADING WITH ME! 

Trading with...

*The Pennifer*
Sent: Timmy, Sheldon, Octavian, Tutu & Annalisa
Rec'v: Kapp'n, Lyle, Fauna & Kiki COMPLETE!

*moonrabbitt*
Sent: Bunnie, DJ KK, Curt
Rec'v: Jambette, Puck, Shari, Sterling COMPLETE!

*cosmia*
Sent: Yuka & Chief
Rec'v: Benjamin & Pancetti COMPLETE!

*stitchmaker*
Sent: Muffy, Bunnie, Truffles, Yuka, Sheldon
Rec'v: Leonard, Alli, Goose, Walker, Lionel COMPLETE!

*wildlavenderbee*
Sent: Bunnie
Rec'v: Digby COMPLETE!

*latteangel*
Sent: Tortimer
Rec'v: Flo, Amelia, Clay COMPLETE!

*Tarzangirl*
Sent: Monique
Rec'v Diana COMPLETE!

*The Pennifer*
Sent: Alli
Rec'v: Patty COMPLETE!

*Phoenicia*
Sent: Deli
Rec'v: Clyde COMPLETE!

*skyguy*
Sent: Molly
Rec'v: Bertha COMPLETE!

*MissShortPants*
Sent: Octavian, Cobb
Rec'v: Bangle, Gruff COMPLETE!


----------



## cosmia (Oct 19, 2015)

sent you a pm!


----------



## keandra86 (Oct 20, 2015)

cosmia said:


> sent you a pm!



Thanks  I replied back!


----------



## keandra86 (Oct 21, 2015)

Bumpin'!

I just bought a new pack of Canadian stamps, and US post stamps! Still hunting! Don't make me spend more money at the store and on eBay! <3


----------



## keandra86 (Oct 24, 2015)

Bought more cards! So more to trade available!


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 27, 2015)

I live in Victoria and would like to trade.
Leonard, Eugene, Goose, Walker and Lionel 
For your Bunnie, Muffy, Truffles, Yuka and Sheldon.

Can I send them in a greeting card?
Thanks.


----------



## keandra86 (Oct 27, 2015)

stitchmaker said:


> I live in Victoria and would like to trade.
> Leonard, Eugene, Goose, Walker and Lionel
> For your Bunnie, Muffy, Truffles, Yuka and Sheldon.
> 
> ...



Send this in a PM, and I'll check my card stash when I get home tonight and let you know!


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks.  I sent one and will check later tonight.


----------



## keandra86 (Oct 29, 2015)

Still looking!


----------



## keandra86 (Nov 3, 2015)

FINAL PUSH! Only need 13 more cards!!!


----------



## latteangel (Nov 3, 2015)

Sent PM


----------



## Skyguy (Nov 3, 2015)

I have Bertha to trade for Molly!


----------



## keandra86 (Nov 3, 2015)

Skyguy said:


> I have Bertha to trade for Molly!



I will pm you!


----------



## nikkiredsox1982 (Nov 3, 2015)

Here is what I need but I can only ship within the US and I have also listed what I have doubles of.

Animal crossing cards I need

1. 016 Lyle
2. 018 Bob
3. 022 Leonardo
4. 023 Cheri
5. 024 Kyle
6. 028 Jambette
7. 029 Rasher
8. 036 Alli
9. 039 Jitters
10. 041 Quillson
11. 045 Octavian
12. 051 Opal
13. 052 Poppy
14. 054 Deena
15. 055 Snake
16. 060 Samson
17. 065 Midge
18. 067 Flurry
19.068 Clyde
20. 069 Bella
21. 070 Biff
22. 072 Lionel
23. 073 Flo
24. 076 Jeremiah
25. 080 Eugene
26. 081 Eunice
27. 082 Goose
28. 084 Benjamin
29. 088 Clay
30. 090 Axel
31. 092 Henry
32. 094 Cyrano
33. 097 Willow

What I have to swap

004 Sable
005 Kapp'n
008 Timmy
025 Al
026 Renee
032 Bluebear
040 gigi
044 Shari
049 bonbon (i have 2 of her to swap)
061 Tutu
063 Mint
064 Pudge
075 Amelia
079 Truffles
085 Pancetti
096 Cole


I also need Winnie as the seller I won her off of on eBay sent me the wrong card


----------



## keandra86 (Nov 3, 2015)

nikkiredsox1982 said:


> Here is what I need but I can only ship within the US and I have also listed what I have doubles of.
> 
> Animal crossing cards I need
> 
> ...



I am in Canada, so if you can't ship to them me...


----------



## MissShortPants (Nov 4, 2015)

I can trade Bonbon and Eunice for your Octavian and Cobb.


----------



## keandra86 (Nov 7, 2015)

ONLY NEED 5 MORE! HELP A SISTER OUT!


----------



## stitchmaker (Nov 9, 2015)

Did you still need Gruff and Bangle?
I can send them to you.


----------



## keandra86 (Nov 24, 2015)

ALL TRADES ARE NOW COMPLETE!
I have a complete series 1!

A HUGE thank you to everyone I traded with!

I have a good chunk of cards left over, and will be setting up a handout/raffle for them soon!


----------

